# 

## jankez

Dzień Dobry wszystkim. Nazywam się Janusz i mam nadzieję dowiedzieć się nieco więcej o budowaniu, ponieważ powoli przymierzam się do budowy własnego domu  :smile:

----------


## stam222

Witaj,
Jeżeli tylko chcesz znajdziesz tutaj odpowiedzi na wszystkie swoje pytania bez ich zadawania. Wiedzy oraz informacji cała masa. Powodzenia w budowie.

----------

